# 2 Mädels suchen neue Gilde



## Terzara (18. April 2008)

Hallo da draußen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Wir sind inzwischen 3! Mädels aus Kargath mit 70er Chars und Twinks und suchen eine neue Gilde, möglichst mit Leuten wie wir über 30  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Wir haben Spass am zocken, sehen nicht alles so verbissen und sind auf der Suche nach netten Leuten in einer hilfsbereiten Gilde. Möglichst eine, bei der auch am Vormittag Mitglieder on sind und auch mal eine Ini zustande kommt. Meldet euch doch einfach mal  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Romosh (18. April 2008)

Hallo,

welcher Fraktion gehört Ihr an ? Horde/Allianz ?

Fllas Horde, schaut doch mal bei uns vorbei, wir suchen noch für die 25er und haben einen Alterdurchschnitt >30 ^^

www.exitus-letalis-gilde.de


----------



## Terzara (19. April 2008)

Also es fehlen wohl noch so einige Infos über uns  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !
Wir sind auf Allie-Seite. Unsere Chars sind eine 70er Heal-Pala, 70er Jägerin, 70er Tank-Kriegerin und 70er Hexe sowie diverse kleinere Twinks.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Falls nochwas an Infos gewünscht wird... einfach reinmailen oder uns im Spiel anquatschen: Terzara (Pala), Wiskey (Jägerin), oder Anarimha (Hexe)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anarimha (27. April 2008)

Hier haben sich ja sonst noch nicht viele gemeldet, daher schreibe ich (die 70er Hexe namens Anarimha) auch mal was.

Momentan ziehe ich noch eine Heal-Pala hoch (momentan bei Lvl 55) und eine Tank-Kriegerin (zurzeit Lvl 60).

Für eine Gilde sind wir sicher eine gute Bereicherung und bringen auch viel Spaß und Laune mit.

Die wichtigsten Kriterien sind:

- Allianz-Gilde auf Server Kargath
- Es sollte auch oft am VORMITTAG wer on sein, so dass man dort auch spontan mal was zusammen macht
- Altersdurchschitt um die +/- 30 Jahre wie wir auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- Viel Fun und Hilfsbereitschaft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
- KEINE reine Raidgilde, aber wir sind gerne für Raids zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Die "Chemie" muss stimmen und das "Klima" innerhalb der Gilde. Der Begriff Gilde sollte ein Begriff von Zusammenhalt sein, nicht nur das man nur einem Gildennamen zugehörig ist.

Ok, soweit die Zusammenfassung. Gerne könnt ihr uns über Skype oder TS2 auch sprachlich kennenlernen, wir beißen nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (28. April 2008)

Anarimha schrieb:


> Ok, soweit die Zusammenfassung. Gerne könnt ihr uns über Skype oder TS2 auch sprachlich kennenlernen, wir beißen nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



naja ich weis net^^ wen ihr ja nur ne gilde sucht mit altersdurchschnitt von 30 werdet ihr sicher alle beisen die das net erfüllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^

naja aber viel spass euch noch habt ihr schon im fealmforum versucht zu posten? auf der wow hp?
denke da habt ihr bessere chacnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## GodsS (6. Juni 2008)

Hallo ... wir suchen immer nette Leute meldet euch doch mal im GB unter holystorm.de oder schaut erst ins Arsenal oder unter unserem Buffed Gildenprofil.

gruß GodsS


----------



## Terzara (8. Juni 2008)

Vielen lieben Dank an alle die mich angesprochen haben. Sind jetzt in ener wunderbaren lieben netten Gilde untergekommen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

